# Vet visit



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I took Isis and my pekingese, Ling Ling, in for a vet visit. Isis needed her puppy series booster before she gets spayed next Monday. She's healthy as a horse, between one and two years old, and weighs less then I thought, she's 9 pounds 1 oz. She was soo scared; she shook so hard her teeth were chattering, poor thing. 

Ling Ling is not doing very well. She has a slight fungal infection on her abdomen, a mass in her back near her spine and a mammary tumor. The vet says the tumor looks to be a fatty tumor, so that's good news. She really isn't a candidate for surgery. She has other problems, a large hernia, and I was advised when I got her not to get her fixed because she probably wouldn't be able to take the anesthesia with her heart murmur and twisted trachea. Pekes are notorious for not tolerating anesthesia well to begin with. She came from a hoarding situation with 37 inbred pekes, so she has multiple problems and a crooked face. She is not is any pain or discomfort, so I will just watch her and when she starts showing life is too much, then we will go see the vet again. She's 14, most pekes only live to be 15. I'll just give her the best life I can for whatever time she has left. Her sister died year ago Dec from congested heart failure. I wonder sometimes how healthy the rest of the pekes are that were taken from that mobile home.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Pam, all those precious babies have given you the biggest heart!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree with Karen, You are the best!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry to hear about little lingling i love her name its wonderful shes had so many fun years with you i hope she stays healthy alog time


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much. I really had no idea all her problems when I got her. The man had handed me her sister over the fence. I fell in love with Sun Chee, so I went back the next day and took another one, Ling Ling. The man's wife had tripped over a dog and broke her hip and the rehab place wouldn't let her come home unless they got down to three dogs, so he was giving them all away. They had 37 pekes in a single wide mobile home. Sun Chee was friendly, but Ling Ling was completely not socialize and lived under my bed for the first year I had her. Of the two, Ling Ling has always been the clown, she had a much more playful demeanor than her sister. And she loves playing with the chis.


----------

